# Jailbreak apple tv 4.3 (8F455)



## clauderobert47 (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Je viens d'acheter ce apple tv et je suis incapable de faire un jailbreak, j'essai avec seasonpass, tout semble se dérouler normalement, je met le apple tv en mode DFU, il ouvre itunes et ça ne marche jamais. j'ai essaye avec une version antérieur et j'ai le meme message donc finalement ça marche pas et je ne peux installer atv flash que j'avais deja achète

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Merci

Claude


----------



## absolutflo (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé ce tuto sur le net :
http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-30633-tutoriel-jailbreak-ios-4-3-de-lapple-tv-2g-avec-seas0npass
iTunes s'ouvre tout seul normalement, tu utilises la télécommande comme dans le tuto ?


----------



## clauderobert47 (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai tout essayer et voici le message que j'ai apres avoir mis en mode DFU et qu'il restaure a partir de fichier crée

the apple tv is not restored. This device isn't eligible 
for the requested build" 

Avez vous une idée

Claude


----------



## clauderobert47 (10 Octobre 2011)

Merci a tous pour votre aide

Mais j'ai finalement trouvé le problème, j'ai ouvert TinyUmbrella et dans l'onglet advance j'ai décoché Set Host to Cydia on exit.

J'ai été capable par la suite de jailbreaker le apple tv et  ensuite installer atv flash et tout est correct

merci encore


----------

